# Lorenzetti pipes?



## dhaus (Jan 16, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about Lorenzetti pipes? From internet searches their lower end pipes seem to be priced between $50 (at JRs) and $100. Someone who I don't know from Adam commented on a blog that he considered them close to Stanwell & Savinelli. I'm curious because JR has what seems to be a fair price on 2 of them - a Julius and a Constantine - in a bulldog/Rhodesian shape that I've coveted for some time. And I love my Stanwell HCA. I suspect that the differences between a Rhodesian and bulldog should be discussed in a different topic. :biggrin1:


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

dhaus said:


> ...differences between a Rhodesian and bulldog should be discussed in a different topic. :biggrin1:


Round and square shank respectively. Or so I've always believed. I am very frequently wrong.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

I had one that was sort of calabash / 1/2 bent rhodesian when I was just starting. I traded it off for some cigars (I think?) and regretted it almost immediately. Having said that, my 3 savinellis smoke just as well. 

I just popped over to the site and those both look like nice pipes, especially for the price. If you're on the fence just call them and ask if they can check the draft holes to make sure they come in right at the bottom of the bowl. If they do then go for it!


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Just had a look at the manufacturer's site. Very nice pipes indeed. The fact that they are still a family run firm bodes well for quality. The personal pride in the products this instills often leads to high quality pipes at "ordinary" prices.

I'm sure you've found the site...

Home eng


----------



## dhaus (Jan 16, 2007)

If these are on a par with Stanwell and Savinelli, I will be more than happy! This is the info I was looking for. I did see their site, but wanted to know if anyone had actually smoked them and could give a first hand account. I pulled the trigger on one today at JRs. I intend to celebrate part of Father's day weekend with it! So my enormous collection now stands at 3 briars (a George Jensen, Stanwell HCA, and soon to be Lorenzetti), and 2 Missouri meerschaums. Robert, I had read that description of Rhodesian v. bulldog as well, but Iwan Reiss has this shape described as a bulldog, and it has a round shank. But I also like MacBaren Vanilla Crème and McClelland Frog Morton, so what do I know?:dunno:


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm sure you'll be happy. The only thing I know is that they used to sell out of them very quickly at P&C. I learned this 2+ years ago after I purchased a huge (did not really know it at the time, duh) new smooth premium Lorenzetti rhodesian over the net on a whim. Not knowing anything about the carver I looked around, much like you, and noticed that P&C sold out of the kind you bought very quickly and I thought someone must know something. Anyway, I still have yet to smoke my behemoth, but the fit and finish are on par with my much more expensive pipes and the stem fit is just about the best I've encountered. I've heard they are a lot more well known outside of the U.S. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## dhaus (Jan 16, 2007)

I received the Lorenzetti pipe from JR's in good time. For a $60 pipe, this thing is a dream! :banana: Definitely on par with my Stanwell HCA. I carefully opened the box and, with a wonder known only to us pipe smokers and new lovers, caressed my newly acquired Lorenzetti Constantine Rhodesian. The grain is really nice! There is some nice bird's eye on the bottom and up one side, and some straight(?)(normal?) grain around the rest. The drilling was perfect - the draft hole is on the bottom of the bowl and centered. It passed the pipe cleaner test with ease. I packed it with some of Mac Baren's 2 1/2 year old Vanilla crème and it smoked down to white ash in about an hour and a half, with very few relights. No whistling or gurgling could be heard. The tobacco tasted as it should and the ash coated the entire bowl - including the heel. If this is how the pipe smokes during break-in, this is going to be a fantastic smoker. I may have received a particularly good example, but I would definitely recommend a Lorenzetti to those looking for a relatively inexpensive, good briar pipe. I got so excited, I went out and splurged even more to get a Peterson 2 pipe pouch to haul the Lorenzetti and my Stanwell or MM cob around in. Here's the pipe:


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

dhaus said:


> ...with a wonder known only to us pipe smokers and new lovers, *caressed *my newly acquired Lorenzetti Constantine Rhodesian. The grain is really nice!


I prefer the term "rub and fetish", but I do definitely understand.

The grain that's on show in the pic is what I would call, in a different context, "Quarter Grain". Is that the part that you say is bird's eye on the side, because I'd call it Straight(ish) or Flame Grain. The quarter grain effect is, I think due to the angle the shape imposes on the straight grain. Lovely. Personally, I think it's more attractive than "pure straight". The other side, which I take shows "normal" straight grain would be effectively less straight, but that's immaterial. What shows counts as far as I'm concerned. And what shows is very nice indeed.


----------

